# Why is this happening?



## JMediger (Jul 29, 2008)

When I click on a thread title, it takes me to the posts but drops me at the last post on the first page.  I have to scroll back up to get to the original post ... more of an annoyance really.  Anyone else have this happening lately?  Do I have something set incorrectly?


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2008)

This is happening to a number of people. Our tech team is aware of the problem and are working on fixing it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

JMediger said:


> When I click on a thread title, it takes me to the posts but drops me at the last post on the first page.  I have to scroll back up to get to the original post ... more of an annoyance really.  Anyone else have this happening lately?  Do I have something set incorrectly?



Please stick your tongue out slightly to the left, tilt your head to the right at about a 20 degree angle, left foot toes should be pointed up, right foot toes should be curled under - see if that works 

Sorry this is happening - as GB said - it is being looked into.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Please stick your tongue out slightly to the left, tilt your head to the right at about a 20 degree angle, left foot toes should be pointed up, right foot toes should be curled under - see if that works
> 
> Sorry this is happening - as GB said - it is being looked into.


 

I tried that and it does not work!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

It's not just happening when you click on the thread title or First New Post icon, it also happens if you click on the next page number.  Sometimes.
And I have cleared all my history and cookies and started from scratch like suggested in another post on this.

On an unrelated note: The forum has become glitchy with my laptop. Now I can no longer use the scroll, backspace, page up, etc., keys without first left clicking my mouse on the page.  Just this forum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I tried that and it does not work!



Can you please post a picture of that?  I don't think your head is quite at the right angle!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I tried that and it does not work!


 
That's how I always "surf"


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

*Help me get it right!*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## JMediger (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you!  I just wanted to be sure I wasn't doing something wrong on my end.  I did note, however, that I only had my head at a 18.5 degree angle ...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> *Help me get it right!*


 
I think I see the problem. You have all but faded into obscurity.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I think I see the problem. You have all but faded into obscurity.


 

Yeah.  And I'm not that thin anymore.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

JMediger said:


> When I click on a thread title, it takes me to the posts but drops me at the last post on the first page. I have to scroll back up to get to the original post ... more of an annoyance really. Anyone else have this happening lately? Do I have something set incorrectly?


 
does the same thing for me. it is very annoying.

babe


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate saying, "no problem here", cause then, of course, this psychic machine always makes a fool of me.



​


----------



## jabbur (Aug 1, 2008)

I've noticed this problem on my laptop but not on by desktop.  Laptop runs Vista, desktop XP.  Wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 2, 2008)

i am having a lot of problems today. mostly getting in trouble when i try to go to a post in new posts. tries forever then i hit back and try again. usually works the second time. 

am getting the nothing matching that term. signal

lost two posts when took to long to post them. the site not me. 

none of this makes any sense ,i am going to take another nap.

babe


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am having a lot of problems today. mostly getting in trouble when i try to go to a post in new posts. tries forever then i hit back and try again. usually works the second time.
> 
> am getting the nothing matching that term. signal
> 
> ...


 
I still get that once in a while... always have on this forum.
If it looks like it's taking too long for something to post, try clicking on it again. That works half the time instead of losing what you just typed.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks

babe


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 2, 2008)

babetoo said:


> does the same thing for me. it is very annoying.
> 
> babe


 
I'm still having this problem.  Any word on when it might be corrected?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 2, 2008)

Sedagive said:


> I'm still having this problem.  Any word on when it might be corrected?


 
nope, sorry


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2008)

We haven't heard anything Sedagive - I'm sorry.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 3, 2008)

Sedagive said:


> I'm still having this problem. Any word on when it might be corrected?


 
Me too.

Another site I frequent did some sort of maintenance today and I was the only one logged on besides 2-3 other people.  I felt like Will Smith in I Am Legend.  rotf


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2008)

Today is the first day in a long time I _haven't_ had the problem. I haven't rebooted my machines or anything.
It must be playing havoc with someone else today, but because yesterday was murder on me.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 3, 2008)

I still have this problem.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too but on fewer of the posts ...


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

OK, can someone having still this problem give this a try? I'm curious.

I mentioned that I hadn't rebooted my computers when my problem disappeared, but what I remembered is I rebooted the router. 
My email program wasn't connecting. When that happens I pull the plug on the router for a few seconds, plugged it back in, and that works to get me connected to my email at its usual fast speed. Typically I can still connect to the internet when this happens, but everything is slower. Maybe my virus program messes with my email program too much for the email to connect.

I'm just wondering if rebooting the router gave me a new ISP addy (doesn't it do this?) and DC treats my computers more friendly.... Everything is working just great again today, too.

Of course, if you don't have a router, ignore this post


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OK, can someone having still this problem give this a try? I'm curious.
> 
> I mentioned that I hadn't rebooted my computers when my problem disappeared, but what I remembered is I rebooted the router.
> My email program wasn't connecting. When that happens I pull the plug on the router for a few seconds, plugged it back in, and that works to get me connected to my email at its usual fast speed. Typically I can still connect to the internet when this happens, but everything is slower. Maybe my virus program messes with my email program too much for the email to connect.
> ...



And don't "fight" this system/order of doing this.  A friend kept calling me saying - it's not working!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY, she did it in the exact order I stated and it worked.

Shut off/turn off/unplug in this order - computer - router, unplug same...wait at least 30 seconds then plug in router, turn on router, wait for 3 lights to come on and remain on, turn computer on.   Solves a multitude of problems.  Never thought about it though in this instance.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2008)

I shut off my computer, unplug the wireless router and the cable modem.  Wait thirty seconds and plug in the cable modem.  When I get 4 steady green lights, I plug in the wireless router.  When that's ready, I turn on the computer.  As stated, that solves a lot of problems.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool. There must be something to this then.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Cool. There must be something to this then.


 

I've been having the problem of the cursor going into the quick reply window at the end of a thread since the upgrade and the rebooting process I described does absolutely nothing to help with it. It's a software issue, not a computer issue.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

Whatever kind of issue it is, rebooting my router seems to have fixed it..... at least for now.

Someone once told me that your ISP addy can easily get classified as malicious and websites will know this. That you need to reset your ISP addy to fix the problem. I thought you had to unplug the router much longer, but somone else said it doesn't take long.

Either way, I'm loving not having things hang up or scroll around on me!


----------

